# Homeschooling banned in Kalifornia.



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Read it and weep.

http://www.naturalnews.com/024287.html

We have lost all semblance of common sense in this country.

Pay particular attention to the last quote in the article.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

> California's largest teachers union welcomed the decision as did the Children's Law Center of Los Angeles.
> 
> According to the law center's executive director, Leslie Heimov, children should not be educated at home, because they need to be "in a place daily where they would be observed by people who had a duty to ensure their ongoing safety."


I guess this woman thinks parents are only there for the convenience of the government. All the more reason to abandon California if you live there.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

This is so sad and shocking. I was encouraged when the lower court ruled favorably. I thought this was over. I wonder which state will be next. I also wonder what all of those families will do now. Comply (and risk losing their children to the world) or buck the law and risk losing their children? What a choice.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

horrible and insane i think

there is something wrong with this. i never home schooled my children but i do believe they got a great education. we were lucky. but i saw a statistic just a couple of nights ago that showed home schooled kids scored somewhere around 22% above public school kids.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

What's next? Are they going to tell us, that we can not take our children to Sunday School? This is sad news.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

ajharris said:


> What's next? Are they going to tell us, that we can not take our children to Sunday School? This is sad news.


Oh we can take them, but they will get to choose which one....


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

What ever happened to a parent being in charge of their children?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Is this a new ruling, or just a re-hash of the old? I saw no dates on the article, nor was there the name of which "Appeals Court" it was that overturned the lower court's finding, nor when . . . . 

Too few detail, if there had been another ruling, it would be all over the news, not just there.

Scroll down to "Related News" and read the other headlines, I think this site is not credible.

And yes, the whole California homeschooling debacle was all over then news . . . . _months ago!_

This is old news, but at least they are recycling!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm trying to find something new HSLDA's latest update on this case was the 19th.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

This looks like the same article that came out last spring. That was overturned in August. The next step in the Appeals process would be the State Supreme Court. This is the second site I have seen this on today. I wonder why it is coming up again now.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry if this is old.

I remembered hearing something about it earlier, but didn't remember all the details. When I saw this I assumed it was something new.

Shoulda checked it out better.

My apologies.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay i am not a home schooler but have my kids in Catholic school. what just caught me was the Quoted section "need to be in a place daily where they will be observed people that have a duty to ensure their ongoing safety"

This seems to imply parents no longer have the duty to ensure their own childrens safety. I personally think that is among one of my highest duty. How about the moral safety of our kids? I dont think the state provides that.

I would think it would be moe appropriate to have regular state testing of the children to ensure a certain level of education is met. Ut i assume that is already done.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm with others, I think this is old news. The appeals court made this ruling in February, but in spring suspended it and agreed to rehear the case. On August 8th, the decision was reversed. You can read more about it on many sites, but the HSLDA site below has a good short synopsis from the Washington Times of what happened:
http://www.hslda.org/docs/news/washingtontimes/200809150.asp

Dawn


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

ptannjr said:


> Okay i am not a home schooler but have my kids in Catholic school. what just caught me was the Quoted section "need to be in a place daily where they will be observed people that have a duty to ensure their ongoing safety"
> 
> *This seems to imply parents no longer have the duty to ensure their own childrens safety. I personally think that is among one of my highest duty. How about the moral safety of our kids? I dont think the state provides that.*
> I would think it would be moe appropriate to have regular state testing of the children to ensure a certain level of education is met. Ut i assume that is already done.


That's the point. It is also one of the reasons many of us homeschool. Our local school decided it was good policy to drop the elementary children off beside US Hwy 385 to wait for the next bus. There is a little store there that is not opened at that time of day. They would wait by the road for as long as 30 minutes (usually 10-15). For three years in a row the parents had to hire a lawyer and get a court ORDER to get the bus to wait for the next bus! We had already looked into homeschooling, but this lack of regard for our children's safety was the push we needed. We felt strongly that their safety was our PRIMARY responsiblity. My thought was that if they cared so little for their well being on the way to school, why should I expect them to care more AT school. This was the same school board that closed the local school and decided to ship the 45 students from here to town. They admited that it was cost effective, that the families and community did not want the change but that they could increase the city's school tax base by closing this school and combining them. Money was more important than our kids. Then the state released the test scores for our district. Our school had tested very high, the town schools were testing at 32%tile. For us it was three strikes you are out. As parents we took our duty seriously and decided a school district with that little care for our tudents was not a safe environment. 

Disclaimer - This is our story (and the story of every family in our town but two, all but two homeschool). If your schools are good, I am glad for you.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

halfpint said:


> I'm with others, I think this is old news. The appeals court made this ruling in February, but in spring suspended it and agreed to rehear the case. On August 8th, the decision was reversed. You can read more about it on many sites, but the HSLDA site below has a good short synopsis from the Washington Times of what happened:
> http://www.hslda.org/docs/news/washingtontimes/200809150.asp


Yes, it's old news
Thankfully, it was over-turned:banana02:


----------

